# Assembly defect: to accept it or not?



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

What are we looking for?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> What are we looking for?


Agreed. It looks just like my car.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a slight misalignment on the right side. My 2011 was fine, and the left side of this 2013 is also well aligned.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Id say do everything you can to get it fixed, you bought a new car you should get a new looking car


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would get it fix at the first chance you have to take your car to your dealer body shop.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

i would definitely cause a stink over that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's probably just an alignment screw that needs to be loosened, panels aligned, and then tightened down. I would have the dealership fix that.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

easy fix. there is 1 torx screw going up into the 1/4 about 2 inches back from the front edge of the cover. loosen that push the cover ahead and in slightly and retighten. DO NOT try to remove the cover to see whats goin on in there the mounting flange will tear off!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! I will ask my dealer to fix it.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My LTZ had a very similar issue on delivery. I pointed it out to the dealer to document it, and we agreed we'd fix it a couple weeks later when it would be convenient for me. Problem was taken care of by them without question or issue, along with a couple other very minor delivery quality control issues. They provided a loaner car for the day as my office is a little farther than their shuttle service normally covers.

BTW, I take this as opportunity to put in a plug for the excellent treatment I've received from Guaranty Chevrolet in Santa Ana, CA.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Once your dealer went over your Cruze they should have seem this and corrected it before you took possession.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Once your dealer went over your Cruze they should have seem this and corrected it before you took possession.


Depends on the time of day. When we finalized the purchase of my wife's Solara it was almost 8 PM and the service department had been closed for a couple of hours. They had done the basic delivery prep before closing but we found some items that needed to be dealt with. Took the car in the following week and they were done in about an hour.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Same here. It was 8PM, the last business day of the year  I am not complaining. It is a very minor issue.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bohdan said:


> Once your dealer went over your Cruze they should have seem this and corrected it before you took possession.


It would be nice if they did that at Lordstown.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There really isn't enough time at the factory to do this type of detailed review of every car that comes off the line. This is part of why we pay 700+ dollars for "delivery charge", to reimburse the dealership for their time to fix this stuff.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Thank you for your replies! I will ask my dealer to fix it.



gt_cristian,
Have you had a chance to have your dealer to take care of this issue for you? Please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I had the car at the dealer to look at the engine because it is making an abnormal vibration/noise. My car was a little dirty and it was masking the issue a little. They said they won't be able to do better than what was done at the factory. At the same time, I saw the front bumper is a little offset too by about 2mm. 2mm is not much, I'll live with it for now.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Seriously can these guys do anything except cut giant holes in engine shields?

Sounds like chevy needs to put more techs in the shops, instead of a bunch of grease monkeys (not to insult any mechanics in the forum!)





gt_cristian said:


> Well, I had the car at the dealer to look at the engine because it is making an abnormal vibration/noise. My car was a little dirty and it was masking the issue a little. They said they won't be able to do better than what was done at the factory. At the same time, I saw the front bumper is a little offset too by about 2mm. 2mm is not much, I'll live with it for now.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The dealers and a lack of interaction and communication between the dealers and GM appears to be a major achilles heel for GM and always has been. 
I see no effort on GMs part to fix this problem.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

204cruze said:


> easy fix. there is 1 torx screw going up into the 1/4 about 2 inches back from the front edge of the cover. loosen that push the cover ahead and in slightly and retighten. DO NOT try to remove the cover to see whats goin on in there the mounting flange will tear off!


204Cruze you must know better than my mechanic. I told them exactly what you posted and said I was wrong. I will try to fix it myself once winter will be over


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

steve333 said:


> The dealers and a lack of interaction and communication between the dealers and GM appears to be a major achilles heel for GM and always has been.
> I see no effort on GMs part to fix this problem.


Yeah, exactly right. When I realized part of my car had been repainted the day after taking delivery, the dealership said that happened before they received the car. GM customer service told me it didn't matter..it was my dealer's (and my) issue now. I was surprised to hear GM throw their dealership under the bus, then vice versa.
I've seen a few too many of this type of thread here, and I myself am on my second Lordstown product that I purchased "brand new" that had been previously repaired....


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking at these diagrams of the rear bumper, can you please pinpoint that torx screw?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

BerettaZ said:


> Yeah, exactly right. When I realized part of my car had been repainted the day after taking delivery, the dealership said that happened before they received the car. GM customer service told me it didn't matter..it was my dealer's (and my) issue now. I was surprised to hear GM throw their dealership under the bus, then vice versa.
> I've seen a few too many of this type of thread here, and I myself am on my second Lordstown product that I purchased "brand new" that had been previously repaired....


It really makes you wonder about the quality control at Lordstown.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, most manufacturing plants have issues for either cars, electronics, clothing, etc. From experience, for electronics QC is done depending on what clients pay for, some want a sampling of 10% some pay extra for 100%. This is the reality of today's manufacturing in such a competitive market. Nobody is to blaim here in my opinion. Defects and issues are brought back by customers and repairs should be done accordingly.


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> It really makes you wonder about the quality control at Lordstown.


Yeah, and as an Ohio guy, I hate to say that...




gt_cristian said:


> Well, most manufacturing plants have issues for either cars, electronics, clothing, etc. From experience, for electronics QC is done depending on what clients pay for, some want a sampling of 10% some pay extra for 100%. This is the reality of today's manufacturing in such a competitive market. Nobody is to blaim here in my opinion. Defects and issues are brought back by customers and repairs should be done accordingly.


Agree completely. It gets dicey with paintwork, though, which is virtually impossible to make "undetectable", thereby lowering the resale value of the car.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lordstown has always had quality control issues. I was shocked that GM picked this Plant to build such an important car.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

In the diagram it will be # 19 and Its about 1.5 inches back from the leading edge of the cover. I would personally try taking it to another dealer as that is an unaccepatable trim related issue that should be fixed and you shouldnt have to be the one to do it. As far as new cars that have been repainted goes, shipping damage is a pretty common thing. a dealer with integrity will declare it though.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a new 2013 Cruze and I saw this minor defect on the rear bumper. My dealer says this came like that from the factory. I had to accept the car because I need it and they will be closed for the next 5 days.
> 
> ...


Go and talk to the dealers owner,tell him you not happy with your new car :angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My bolt #7 was loose on the passenger side allow the rear panel to move in and out about an inch. Dealer lined up the panel and tightened the bolt.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't know if you guys get them in the US, but up her in Canada at least the first run of Cruzes, we had some Mexico built cars speckled in. They had a much better fit and finish, and to this day those are the only cars that come in for service that have no noises inside.

On that same note I had a 2003 Silverado that was built in Mexico. Never did anymore than scheduled maintenance on that truck. It was as good as new when I traded it in 2010, aside from it being an accident magnet...I don't think there was a pannel that someone didn't run into.

I have had a few defects with our car....water pump went at 40K km, the cam shaft seals are leaking, and the cursed rear drum brakes...we have 50k km on this car....


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> There is a slight misalignment on the right side. My 2011 was fine, and the left side of this 2013 is also well aligned.
> 
> View attachment 9839
> View attachment 9840


Wow how did u even notice that?? good eye there!!


----------

